# 10 really useful kindle tips and hacks



## lct81 (Feb 12, 2012)

Check out these tips and hacks at http://bit.ly/xNMIIK


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Obviously, you meant "iPad" tips and hacks.   


Mike


----------



## loujack30 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for your tips.


----------

